# My ducks hate the pond!



## shakeytails in KY (May 11, 2002)

For some strange reason, my ducks will not hang out on my 1/2 acre pond. I keep telling them that I bought them solely for my amusement, i.e. watching them play in the water. They don't care.

I bought them when they were about 4 wks old- 4 Pekins (drakes) and 3 Mallards (hens). I kept them in the barn and herded them to the fenced yard for a couple of weeks until I was sure they'd come in the barn on their own at night. In the past, I've always lost ducks in the winter because they wouldn't come in so I could make sure they were protected from predators, fed and watered- I didn't want to make the same mistake again.

Then I decided that it was time to introduce them to the pond, which is only a couple hundred feet from the barn/house. They played in it at first maybe a week or two, but never truly "hung out" on the water like ducks I've had in the past. Now even if I chase them onto the water they scoot across and get out of the water as fast as they can like they're scared of something. I never even see them on the edge of the pond If I'd wanted chickens I would have bought chickens! There's no snapping turtles on the pond that we've noticed (eliminated 2 huge snappers before we let the ducks out), but plenty of sliders and fish. 

Is there any way to teach my ducks to like the pond? I keep threatening that I'm going to tie little anchors on their feet and throw them out in the middle...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know much about ducks...but is it possible that something scared them in that first couple weeks? Maybe you could scatter something to eat on the shoreline?


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Made me think of a similar situation I had several years ago. I bought 2 african geese, got them up large enough and took them to the pond in the p/u. They beat me back to the house. Still wonder about them.
I guess they feel safer where they were raised.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

What condition is the water in the pond? 
I remember reading about ducks that wouldn't swim in the pond that was part of the grey water system described in the book. (I believe it was Gaia's Garden) Once the home owner planted more water plants to better purify the water, the ducks would use it. Seems the detergent residue removed the oils from their feathers and made them less waterproof. Once the water was cleaner there were no problems


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I have no suggestions but you made me laugh. Nice to know I'm not the only person who "reasons" (or tries to) with feathered creatures. After laying in the proper places for 6 months, this week my 3 hens are boycotting the nestboxes in favor of hiding their eggs in poo covered corners of the barn. It's not nearly Easter so I wasn't expecting a "treasure hunt"; I assumed the heat was affecting them and they weren't producing. Who knew to look under a few strategically placed feathers? Then again, maybe the heat _has_ gotten to them.  I've "discussed" this with them and yesterday I thought they were back on track when 3 orbs were in the proper place. Turns out Bill had moved them to the nestbox to help the girls "remember". Ha! There are 2 waiting for collection in opposing corners as I write...fortunately they have yet to make deposits out in the run...it's pretty big...I'd never find them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

They might know of something else that lives in the pond. Large turtles and catfish make it a little tough for a duck to enjoy themselves.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I don't know much about ducks...but is it possible that something scared them in that first couple weeks? Maybe you could scatter something to eat on the shoreline?


That's what I was thinking. Mink maybe? Fox?

If you want to get ducks and geese in the water scatter some whole corn in the shallow water where it can be seen.


----------



## shakeytails in KY (May 11, 2002)

The water is fine. The only run-off is from the field above it and the rain gutters off my barn, no grey water. 

No critters to get them on shore. It's mowed regularly by my 2 HP lawnmowing service, and the Great Pyrenees takes care of foxes, coyotes, etc.

There are lots of turtles (sliders) and fish (mostly catfish) in the pond. Could the fishies be scaring them by nibbling on their feet or something?

I just don't get it. I was given a bunch of mature Khaki Campbells several years ago that had never seen anything bigger than a kiddie pool, and I couldn't get them OFF the water! I also for a while had a Muscovy drake that just showed up here, and even he practically lived on the water. And I didn't think Muscovies are particularly "water" ducks. 

Are there some breeds of duck that like water more than others? I thought for sure at least the Mallards would love water.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

My muscovies live on the pond. When the girls have little ones they stay in the barn as the herons(large grey birds) eat babies and young ones. When the little ones are totally feathered out and weight about 5-6#s they all stay on the pond. Muscovies kill turtles as I have found several dead with their necks bitten almost off! Now my pekin and mallard won't go near the pond as they don't fly, have taken them to the pond and they waddle right back to the yard.Could be the fish have nibbled on them and they are just scared or there is something you haven't seen that they have out there?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

My ducks don't use the pond as much during the hot summers, and little rain. Seems the pond gets foul and too warm. Maybe the ducks know it's not healthy.
But If I were you, I'd keep an eye out for something wrong in there.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Got any snapping turtles? Sometimes they are the reason the waterfowl avoid ponds.


----------

